# Ol Roy??



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, I realize 'Ol Roy isn't the BEST food on the market. But, my trainer happens to use some of the Dinner Rounds they have when she is training. My trainer does know about what foods to give dogs as she is in the conformation ring and is very active in our breed. Anyways, is this OK to give Maddie?? I see people train with Canine Carryout, PupPeroni, etc. etc. As long as this is just a treat used every now and then, it's okay, right?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My question is why would you when there are so many great training treat choices on the market? Many products from dehydrated liver to Zukes training treats which are only 2 calories a piece. There is a world of better choices than Ol' Roy.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

I know lots of people who use the Dinner Rounds. My question is: If you feed your dog good food why would you lower your standards with treats? Both of my guys love Zukes.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I totally understand. It's just that she has liked them so I thought I would ask! I just feel like the Zukes ones are kind of tiny, the mini naturals, as my dog hasn't learned the concept of chewing your food before running off lol.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I totally understand. It's just that she has liked them so I thought I would ask! I just feel like the Zukes ones are kind of tiny, the mini naturals, as my dog hasn't learned the concept of chewing your food before running off lol.


Zukes has other ones that are bigger if you want them. They have a full line.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOTS of trainers use those. I don't, but wouldn't be against it on occasion. When I am training something with distance like signals I like to use the Milk Bone brand marrow filled treats. They certainly aren't the the highest quality treats I could buy, but the fact that they are big and light colored means they can be easily found, whether on mats on in grass, and the heavy weight of them means I can throw them farther with more accuracy. The Ol' Roy treats would serve a similar purpose.

And I'm not someone who doesn't pay attention to nutrition, I feed a mostly raw diet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

EEEWWWWW......


_Delmonte Ol Roy Dinner Rounds Dog Food 8-4-lb Bags
[077650544000]_

 Click to enlarge 
Product images may differ from actual product appearance.

Delmonte Ol Roy Dinner Rounds Dog Food 8-4-lb Bags 

Product Description: Soft - moist dog food 
Ingredients: Wheat flour, soybean meal, water, cereal food fines, corn syrup, beef, meat and bone meal, animal fat (BHA used as a preservative), dicalcium phosphate, propylene glycol, salt, potassium sorbate (used as a preservative), potassium chloride, phosphoric acid, choline chloride, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement), iron oxide, caramel color, FDC red #40. 
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein-16.5%; Crude Fat-6%; Crude Fiber-4%; Moisture-25%; Calcium-.90%; Phosphorus-.80%; Linoleic Acid-1.0%


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> LOTS of trainers use those. I don't, but wouldn't be against it on occasion. When I am training something with distance like signals I like to use the Milk Bone brand marrow filled treats. They certainly aren't the the highest quality treats I could buy, but the fact that they are big and light colored means they can be easily found, whether on mats on in grass, and the heavy weight of them means I can throw them farther with more accuracy. The Ol' Roy treats would serve a similar purpose.
> 
> And I'm not someone who doesn't pay attention to nutrition, I feed a mostly raw diet.


So I'm not considered a BAD dog Mom if I do go out and buy them and use them on occasion? I pay attention to Nutrition as well, but I'm not going to go out and feed these to my dog on a regular dinner basis.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think a lot of times when it comes to training and showing, people use what their dog will respond to the best. High value.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> EEEWWWWW......
> 
> 
> _Delmonte Ol Roy Dinner Rounds Dog Food 8-4-lb Bags_
> ...


What exactly is a cereal food fines and propylene glycol is a synthetic liquid substance that absorbs water. Propylene glycol is also used to make polyester compounds, and as a base for deicing solutions. Propylene glycol is used by the chemical, food, and pharmaceutical industries as an antifreeze when leakage might lead to contact with food. For these reasons alone I would never feed this to my dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cereal food fines: Cereal food fines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> So I'm not considered a BAD dog Mom if I do go out and buy them and use them on occasion? I pay attention to Nutrition as well, but I'm not going to go out and feed these to my dog on a regular dinner basis.


That's going to depend on who you ask. It's not nearly as important what other people think of what you are doing as it is what YOU think of what you are doing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Like I said above, use the Milk Bone marrow treats, which are probably comparable in quality of ingredients. I also keep a bag of pupperoni in my training bag. No I'm not crazy about what is in these treats, but they are used with a specific purpose in mind, and is not something I use very often. One small box of the marrow treats and one small bag of Pupperoni will last me nearly a year. I am VERY careful about what I use with my dogs: they do not get chemical flea preventative, I give limited vaccines, etc, but I make the choice to give my dog what amounts to less than a small handful of lower quality treats per month for training purposes.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

While I would not start an argument with the trainer if she gave them to my dog on the few occasions she is working hands-on with him, I would not buy them myself.


----------

